# Poverty in Europe



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Kosovo:

Street children playing soccer by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


20. Roma kids in Pristina by Susanne Lindh, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Germany:

Berlin Ghetto? by soundofdesign, on Flickr


IMG_3525 by jefdam, on Flickr


Kreuzberg by Luca Mondini, on Flickr


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Romashka01 said:


> This map shows that poverty in the Europe is still at a relatively low level compared to other regions.
> 
> 
> *Map of world absolute poverty by country*


Well I did not know Azerbaijan is on the level of Western Europe  I guess we have 9% of population living below poverty rate


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Many of the pictures shown here are made in grey tones on purpose. In fact having commieblocks does not have the country is poor or something. Moreover for some countries these commieblocks could be even the wealthiest parts.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree! In most pictures i didn't see the poverty at all.. What the author meant in them i wonder.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Galandar said:


> Well I did not know Azerbaijan is on the level of Western Europe  I guess we have 9% of population living below poverty rate













^^ this map showing *percentage of population living on less than $2 per day. *



and this showing *percent of population living below their national poverty line:*


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Plaas said:


> It is not easy to find real poverty in the Netherlands. Of course , there are beggars (most of them are Romanians, however) and many people find it hard to pay their bills. But poverty in the Netherlands cannot be compared with the real poverty as found in third world countries. If you are poor, you just go to the cityhall to ask for a basic income and there are housing projects for Dutchmen who cannot afford an own house.
> 
> Typical lowcost housing projects (Utrecht):
> 
> ...


The beggars are gypsies from Romania, NOT romanians. :bash:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Cotiso said:


> The beggars are gypsies from Romania, NOT romanians. :bash:


Is there a country called Gypsia?


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you for the thread but i did'nt understand the purpose of it , we all know that poverty exist anywhere so why will any one want to see bad places , poor people , ugly buildings ?


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Is there a country called Gypsia?


Yes, India


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

These pics are people living in very good conditions compared to some other countries in Africa and Asia


----------



## Pablo Diablo (Nov 21, 2009)

United Kingdom (London)









Pretty similar to other North European nations.


----------



## RohanNZ (Dec 1, 2010)

I knew there was something fishy with the intial image showing absolute poverty by the person who first posted it.

Countries in Asia such as India do have a high percentage of people in lower socio-economic groups living under $2 a day but by no means are they struggling. Remember the cost of living there is much lower . Yet there is a huge middle class of around 500- 600 million and growing each year so the outlook for India and many countries in Asia and even some parts of Africa is extremely bright in the near future.

On the other hand, the US and Europe, with the economic outlook, job losses and austerity measures means that poverty is bound to rise, no point in denying that.

Those images were from studies done in 2008 I assume. The situation in Europe in terms of number in poverty would be a lot higher when compared to 2008.


Romashka01 said:


> ^^ this map showing *percentage of population living on less than $2 per day. *
> 
> 
> 
> and this showing *percent of population living below their national poverty line:*


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

RohanNZ said:


> Yet there is a huge middle class of around 500- 600 million and growing each year so the outlook for India and many countries in Asia and even some parts of Africa is extremely bright in the near future.
> 
> On the other hand, the US and Europe, with the economic outlook, job losses and austerity measures means that poverty is bound to rise, no point in denying that.


Extremely bright? They might be progressing, the situation is still ridiculously bad. 

The biggest economy in the world is the US. 300 mil people. How many people were living in India?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

RohanNZ said:


> I knew there was something fishy with the intial image showing absolute poverty by the person who first posted it.
> 
> Countries in Asia such as India do have a high percentage of people in lower socio-economic groups living under $2 a day but by no means are they struggling. Remember the cost of living there is much lower . *Yet there is a huge middle class of around 500- 600 million *and growing each year so the outlook for India and many countries in Asia and even some parts of Africa is extremely bright in the near future.


:rofl:

Have you visited at least once this country? This is a very poor country.



RohanNZ said:


> Those images were from studies done in 2008 I assume. The situation in Europe in terms of number in poverty would be a lot higher when compared to 2008.


Europe is the most prosperous region in the world. This is the unquestionable truth. :cheers2:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

RohanNZ said:


> I knew there was something fishy with the intial image showing absolute poverty by the person who first posted it.
> 
> Countries in Asia such as India do have a high percentage of people in lower socio-economic groups living under $2 a day but by no means are they struggling. *Remember the cost of living there is much lower* .



You forget that the lists and maps are made taking in account the value of "2 dollars" in the *PPP value (Purchasing Power Parity)*, not the nominal value. It means that the differences in the cost of living were already factored in:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_percentage_of_population_living_in_poverty

The "national poverty line", in the other hand, is totally subjective, and each country creates its own arbitrary "poverty line".

So, the first map, with the Percentage population living on less than $2 dollars *PPP* per day is much more realistic than the second, with the "national poverty line".



Bellow, some percentages of population living on less than $2 dollars *PPP* per day in some selected countries:


Brazil - 9.9

Moldova - 11.5

Gabon - 19.6

Armenia - 21.0

Georgia - 30.4

China - 36.3

Vietnam - 48.4

Laos - 76.8

Chad - 83.3


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_percentage_of_population_living_in_poverty


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Poland:

Warsaw by © Jakub Jurkowski, on Flickr


Poorest neighborhood of my home town by Pawel Kabanski, on Flickr


Bydgoszcz Poland. by Timelessbronze, on Flickr


Krakow homeless man by dean.weir, on Flickr


Untitled by Habitat for Humanity, on Flickr


----------



## AntiRacistWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

jecarega said:


> You forget that the lists and maps are made taking in account the value of "2 dollars" in the *PPP value (Purchasing Power Parity)*, not the nominal value. It means that the differences in the cost of living were already factored in:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_percentage_of_population_living_in_poverty
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Very interesting numbers...


*Gabon*, a country in Sub-Saharan Africa with black population has only 19.6 percent of its population living on under 2 dollars per day.

*Georgia*, a Christian White Caucasian country has 30.4 percent of its population living on under 2 dollars per day.

Poverty is way more widespread in white Georgia than in black Gabon...

Very interesting...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

AntiRacistWarrior said:


> Hmmm... Very interesting numbers...
> 
> 
> *Gabon*, a country in Sub-Saharan Africa with black population has only 19.6 percent of its population living on under 2 dollars per day.
> ...



People in Georgia looks as People in Turkey or Greece. One interesting fact is that Georgian, the official language in Georgia, is not even an Indo-European language-it is basically in it's own language family (Kartvelian). A few years ago there in Georgia was a problem - war and huge economic downturn. 

Gabon is country with small population density together with abundant natural resources and foreign private investment. By the 1960s, had started exporting oil. Oil revenues comprise 81% of exports. Therefore nominal Gabon's GDP $ 13056 ( GDP PPP $ 22478 per capita) and Georgia - only $ 2658 (PPP $ 5114 per capita) 
However Gabon's literacy rate is only 63.2%. Georgia - 100%. Human Development Index: Georgia - 0.698 (HIGH) and Gabon - 0.648 (Medium)


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Extreme poverty is rare in Sweden, but still the number of homeless has increased heavily the last 10 years and we have some ghetto suburbs. These kind of areas can be found in most larger cities in Sweden, but in the central areas it is very rare to find neglect buildings.









Rinkeby, Stockholm








'
Fittja, Stockholm









Ronna, Södertälje









Bergsjön, Göteborg









Angered, Göteborg









Sevedsplan, Malmö









Herrgården (part of Rosengård), Malmö









This part of Rosengård is in much better condition.


----------



## AntiRacistWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> People in Georgia looks as People in Turkey or Greece. One interesting fact is that Georgian, the official language in Georgia, is not even an Indo-European language-it is basically in it's own language family (Kartvelian). A few years ago there in Georgia was a problem - war and huge economic downturn.
> 
> Gabon is country with small population density together with abundant natural resources and foreign private investment. By the 1960s, had started exporting oil. Oil revenues comprise 81% of exports. Therefore nominal Gabon's GDP $ 13056 ( GDP PPP $ 22478 per capita) and Georgia - only $ 2658 (PPP $ 5114 per capita)
> However Gabon's literacy rate is only 63.2%. Georgia - 100%. Human Development Index: Georgia - 0.698 (HIGH) and Gabon - 0.648 (Medium)



Well, if Armenians and Georgians, who live in the Caucasus and have white skin, are not Caucasians, I don't know who is Caucasian... Anyway, the Armenian language is Indo-European.


And if you prefer, we may compare the Human Development Index of Barbados (0.793 - Very High) with the HDI of Moldova (0.649 - Medium).


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

AntiRacistWarrior said:


> Well, if Armenians and Georgians, who live in the Caucasus and have white skin, are not Caucasians, I don't know who is Caucasian... Anyway, the Armenian language is Indo-European.
> 
> 
> And if you prefer, we may compare the Human Development Index of Barbados (0.793 - Very High) with the HDI of Moldova (0.649 - Medium).



why Americans called white people 'Caucasian'? hno: is getting ridiculous))
*Please, stop using the word “Caucasian” to mean white* The Caucasus mountains bound the Middle East on the north, and the real Caucasians are to some extent a liminal Middle Eastern population.
________________________________________________________________

Barbados became an independent state on 1966. Barbados' economy is based on tourism, offshore finance and general services. 
Moldova declared its independence on 1991. After collapse of USSR the young country suffered a serious economic crisis and even clashes occurred... The Party of Communists managed to stay in power for many years. Moldova is home for 3.5 million people (Barbados - only 285 thousands)


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

AntiRacistWarrior said:


> Well, if Armenians and Georgians, who live in the Caucasus and have white skin, are not Caucasians, I don't know who is Caucasian... Anyway, the Armenian language is Indo-European.
> And if you prefer, we may compare the Human Development Index of Barbados (0.793 - Very High) with the HDI of Moldova (0.649 - Medium).


Why are you keep mentioning race in your every post are you some kind of racist :dunno:


----------



## AntiRacistWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

Iluminat said:


> Why are you keep mentioning race in your every post are you some kind of racist :dunno:


You can't fight against racism without talking about "races" and deconstructing the myths created by the racists.


----------



## AntiRacistWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Barbados became an independent state on 1966. Barbados' economy is based on tourism, offshore finance and general services.
> Moldova declared its independence on 1991. After collapse of USSR the young country suffered a serious economic crisis and even clashes occurred... The Party of Communists managed to stay in power for many years. Moldova is home for 3.5 million people (Barbados - only 285 thousands)



There is always a good excuse, ahn?

So, what is the excuse for Bulgaria having a HDI of 0.771, lower than the HDI of 0.793 in Barbados? Bulgaria is an independent state since 1908, and the Communist Party is out of the power for 20 years now... 

Maybe the excuse is that Bulgarians are "not white" too?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Barbados is a small country. This is the exception rather than the rule. Other countries of the region is much poorer. Offered compare the small Barbados and tiny Luxembourg (or better yet comparable to Liechtenstein) in Europe.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Glasgow:

Dalmarnock, Glasgow by robster13, on Flickr


Garthamlock Glasgow by [email protected], on Flickr


No Mean City by Rod Monkey, on Flickr


easterhouse bw by neilj2445, on Flickr


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Impressive pics!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

AntiRacistWarrior said:


> There is always a good excuse, ahn?
> 
> So, what is the excuse for Bulgaria having a HDI of 0.771, lower than the HDI of 0.793 in Barbados? Bulgaria is an independent state since 1908, and the Communist Party is out of the power for 20 years now...
> 
> Maybe the excuse is that Bulgarians are "not white" too?


Barbados is small island with 285 000 people. Bulgaria - 7.3 million people
can you name one blacks country with population over 5-10 million people (For example - Somali, Guinea, Tchad, Haiti, Rwanda) and with HDI higher than in Bulgaria?


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

So some of the richest "black" countries are in some ways better than poorest "white" countries and that supposed to prove that racism is stupid :dunno:

Well somehow I'm not convinced


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Black Power...Ranger
*


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Transilvania:


diversity by aware, on Flickr


Viaţa bate filmul?! by dana vintzu, on Flickr


Gypsy woman by ursusmaior, on Flickr


Transylvania by frenchphotography, on Flickr

Land of vampires really has its dark side.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

felip said:


> interesting thread, but people sleeping in the street is not necessarily a sign of general poverty, but (sometimes) a sign of a particular problem of particular subjetcs... anyway, keep posting !


+1 In most cases they are people with mental problems. 

I like the thread.


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Transilvania:
> 
> Land of vampires really has its dark side.


What do you mean by Transylvania? It's just a historical province, it's not even an administrative division. Not to mention your so original joke. hno:


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Laurentzius said:


> What do you mean by Transylvania? It's just a historical province, it's not even an administrative division. Not to mention your so original joke. hno:


It is well know area in Romania.


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

^^

It surely is, and I'm well aware of it since I was born there. The point is why you didn't just say Romania, after all I haven't seen pictures from Laponia, Aquitania or Bohemia for example on this thread.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Laurentzius said:


> ^^
> 
> It surely is, and I'm well aware of it since I was born there. The point is why you didn't just say Romania, after all I haven't seen pictures from Laponia, Aquitania or Bohemia for example on this thread.


Because Transilvania sounds more cool than Romania.


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Because Transilvania sounds more cool than Romania.


Fair enough, although it's just a subjective opinion.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

tita01 said:


>


Where is this?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Is very easy to find poverty in Western Europe. Ive seen really bad neighbourhoods in Paris, Milan, Rome, Barcelona, Dusseldorf, Brussels. Some of them can even be called slums while others are just rundown places. The difference is the proportion against the whole city.

In the other hand, many European cities have thousands of beggars and homeless in the streets. I was specially surprised with French cities.

Ad things are not becoming better in Europe.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3180/2987496236_f4f50107fc.jpg









http://galeria.index.hu/kult/2009/12/01/nem_szamit_hogy_narkogetto_van_a_jozsefvarosban/1226575_d93631deb360f1ef2584806003225c07_xl.jpg









http://galeria.index.hu/kult/2009/12/01/nem_szamit_hogy_narkogetto_van_a_jozsefvarosban/1226599_4d4aa44ac7bd141803ab3005b4f3b214_xl.jpg









http://zacco.fw.hu/img/W060110013.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15310485.jpg









http://fotofoto.freeblog.hu/files/h%C3%A1zak.jpg









http://www.blikk.hu/data/cikk/90/96/81/cikk_909681/d0004C1724ea5c4c309d0.jpg









http://files.myopera.com/bioscoopfan/operamini/1225216706.jpg









http://blogol.hu/pikz/anolin/Angelo_S_ckl_-_Obdachlos_in_Budapest....jpg









http://csepel.info/wp-content/uploads/dzsumbuj_ferencvaros_ciganyok.jpg









http://ingatlanmenedzser.hu/image.aspx?id=a021669a-00b9-45a0-8ece-e5956b9e05ae&view=5B626BB8-2231-43C1-A462-0A830276682A


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Albania:

This is Albania, man by Spaceboy83, on Flickr


Local Neighborhood Tirana, Albania by kayadams.com, on Flickr


31. Tirana, Albania by Susanne Lindh, on Flickr


Poverty in Tirana, Albania by net_efekt, on Flickr


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Last Friday I took the euro-star from London to Paris and along the railway on the outskirts of Paris there was two pretty big slums, and I'm not talking about rundown housing estates I'm talking about actual slums built out of rubbish people found. I couldn't tell what area it was in and I tried finding it on Google maps but couldn't find it, however I found this one which is quite smaller than the other two but it gives you an idea of what a slum outside Paris looks like.

These are from google maps, Rue des Bateliers, Saint-Ouen, France.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Yep western Europe Roma slum... One such 'village' was completely bulldozed last year in Belgium...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Many are destroyed every year in Paris area.
There quite a few Roma slums in industrial wastleland, expecially around the train tracks in Paris.

Anyway the area in picture is concerned by the big Saint Ouen dockland urban redevelopment, so I don't know if this slum still exist.
The works will begin soon.


----------



## eland (Aug 29, 2009)

Cotiso said:


> The beggars are gypsies from Romania, NOT romanians. :bash:


These 'Roma problems' in Eastern Europe and especially Romania quite intrigue me.
What do the Romanian people think that would be the best solution for both groups.

And do the most Roma live in Transylvania or is that not true?


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

eland said:


> These 'Roma problems' in Eastern Europe and especially Romania quite intrigue me.
> What do the Romanian people think that would be the best solution for both groups.
> 
> And do the most Roma live in Transylvania or is that not true?


No I don't think so.

Anyway saying they are Roma not Romanians is silly, as they are Romanian Roma, or Hungarian Roma etc (bit like jews, you have jewish living in different countries)

But of course most people hate them (even if they never really come in contact with them) but that's just people being their usual racist selves, whether they admit it or not. We have the same problems here all the time, people talking about roma-crime, but they never talk about hungarian-crime, etc.
Now we even gonna have a law saying being homeless is a crime, living on the streets is a crime and they should go to shelters, when there's about ten times more homeless, than beds in shelters. Not to mention they're afraid to go there, for being robbed or beaten up. so they're being fined or sent to jail for being homeless(!!!) it's really beyond bizarre.
But hey, as long as we're OK, who cares about the poor, right? I actually believe if most people had the chance, they would send gypsies, homeless, or gay people into the fucking gas chamber.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Many are destroyed every year in Paris area.
> There quite a few Roma slums in industrial wastleland, expecially around the train tracks in Paris.
> 
> I remember seeiing a few in Rome to. Along the ringroad. I was only 16 back then and i must say I was shocked cause I'd never seen that before.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen some slums in Paris, Rome and Madrid, buy they aren't that bad as people outside from Europe is trying to say.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ this map showing *percentage of population living on less than $2 per day. *
> 
> 
> 
> and this showing *percent of population living below their national poverty line:*


Those maps are bad. In Argentina, according to the official dates, the 8,6% live below the national poverty line and the 2,8% live in absolute poverty.

Though there are some consultories that put this number in the 22% of the population living in poverty.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Warsaw, Poland (Praga Północ district)

























































































some new social housing








by janex_wwa


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Really nice this Warsaw district.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Is very easy to find poverty in Western Europe. Ive seen really bad neighbourhoods in Paris, Milan, Rome, Barcelona, Dusseldorf, Brussels. Some of them can even be called slums while others are just rundown places. The difference is the proportion against the whole city.
> 
> In the other hand, many European cities have thousands of beggars and homeless in the streets. I was specially surprised with French cities.
> 
> Ad things are not becoming better in Europe.


It's very easy to find poverty in any place around the world.
I don't really get what you are trying to say with these comments. A comparison between poverty in europe and in middle-income or developing countries wouldn't make any sense.

Non europeans often come up with this point of poverty in Europe, i remember one girl from India saying that there was no big difference between Vienna (one of the most livable cities in the world) and Delhi. I really don't understand how you could even think something like that. 
In Western Europe (with the exception of some areas of Portugal, southern Italy, Spain and Greece) poverty is a problem related to immigration, it doesn't directly involve european citizens to a significative extent and is still not to be compared with extreme poverty. Beggars and homeless are a controversial phemomenon, they're usually people with personal problems (drugs/alcohol addictions). Much more a striking representation of what can go wrong in a life rather than an evidence of social inequality. In every single big city in Europe you will find dozens of volunteer groups assisting these people, with the support of insitutional initiatives and funds. 

If you don't understand this, you might end up picturing yourself a completely fake scenario.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed nice photos from Warsaw; but too many abandoned buildings in that district


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Fab87 said:


> It's very easy to find poverty in any place around the world.
> I don't really get what you are trying to say with these comments. A comparison between poverty in europe and in middle-income or developing countries wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> Non europeans often come up with this point of poverty in Europe, i remember one girl from India saying that there was no big difference between Vienna (one of the most livable cities in the world) and Delhi. I really don't understand how you could even think something like that.
> ...


You are the one picturing yourself a completely fake scenario.

First of all how do you define "poverty"? It is more of a problem than we might think, especially if you consider the fact that whatever "poverty" might be, it is always relative. Are the people who indebt themselves to buy a shit car and a plasma television (because of advertisment) but struggle to fill their fridge poor or not?

Anyways taking France as an example, whatever "poverty" is, you can't understand it if you think it is only an immigration issue. "Poverty" here is the result of unemployment, precarious low end jobs, expensive housing and yes, racial discriminations amongst other things (even if many "poor" are white french). But to think that "poverty" is some sort of an outside problem is just a pure form of denegation.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ i don't consider it as an outside problem. I know it is all relative and i consider this topic interesting. Let's put it this way: you cannot compare it to poverty in developing countries, like someone was trying to do. I was replying to that insinuation. In Western Europe you don't have rich areas surrounded by slums, it would be a mistake to believe the contrary (although i recognise the situation in Paris is quite problematic). do we want to have a look at the GINI coefficient of western european countries?

Of course, poverty in Europe does exist. It's a vital challenge and governments have to deal with it. It's often difficult to spot and tackle, but i wouldn't take beggars and homeless as an evidence of our social problems. that's my point. Someone here was trying to take some non-europeans manifestations of poverty to say that in Europe poverty is very easy to find. European poverty, instead, is not easy to find, and that is the problem: since it is not extreme, you could just assume it doesn't exist. As you said, precarious jobs, unemployment, expensive housing are affecting millions of people in Europe.


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> People in Georgia looks as People in Turkey or Greece. One interesting fact is that Georgian, the official language in Georgia, is not even an Indo-European language-it is basically in it's own language family (Kartvelian). A few years ago there in Georgia was a problem - war and huge economic downturn.
> 
> Gabon is country with small population density together with abundant natural resources and foreign private investment. By the 1960s, had started exporting oil. Oil revenues comprise 81% of exports. Therefore nominal Gabon's GDP $ 13056 ( GDP PPP $ 22478 per capita) and Georgia - only $ 2658 (PPP $ 5114 per capita)
> However Gabon's literacy rate is only 63.2%. Georgia - 100%. Human Development Index: Georgia - 0.698 (HIGH) and Gabon - 0.648 (Medium)


 63.2%? faux où aviez vous vu ça? le taux de scolarisation dans mon pays est de 90%. renseignez vous auprès des organismes internationaux tel le PNUD.


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

AntiRacistWarrior said:


> Hmmm... Very interesting numbers...
> 
> 
> *Gabon*, a country in Sub-Saharan Africa with black population has only 19.6 percent of its population living on under 2 dollars per day.
> ...


Pourquoi ça devrait vous étonnez? si vous suiviez moins la presse propagantiste et venir vous même faire un tour en Afrique Subsaharienne vous diriez moins ça. l Afrique n a pas que la pauvreté, la misère et les guerres. il ya plein de chose à découvrir qui vous étonnerons.


----------



## gotin (Nov 30, 2011)

Some buildings shouldn't be put in the category "poverty". They are just old buildings.
And why there is such a sad thread?


----------

